# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Öz Türkçe isimler ve Anlamları >  C-Ç Harfiyle Başlayan Öz Türkçe İsimler

## veli

Cebe 
Ceyhun* 
Cılasun 
Ç 
Çaba 
Çabdar 
Çablı 
Çabuş 
Çağan 
Çağatay 
Çağlar 
Çağlayan* 
Çağrı 
Çağrıbeğ 
Çağrıtegin 
Çağruk

Çaka 
Çakabeğ 
Çakan 
Çakı 
Çakıdı 
Çakın 
Çakır 
Çakırça 
Çakırkağan 
Çakırtunga 
Çakırtungakağan 
Çakmak 
Çakoğul 
Çaksırı 
Çalapkulu* 
Çalayır 
Çalık 
Çalkara 
Çamır 
Çanbaşağa 
Çandar 
Çangır 
Çansı 
Çapa 
Çapan 
Çapar 
Çapıtgan 
Çapkun 
Çapkunotuç 
Çaplı 
Çaptı 
Çarır 
Çaruk 
Çaruklu 
Çarun 
Çasantuz 
Çasır 
Çavdar 
Çavlı 
Çavuş  
Çaysu 
Çebe 
Çegre 
Çekül 
Çelgi 
Çelik 
Çengin 
Çepni 
Çeri 
Çerik 
Çetin 
Çetinkaya 
Çeykün* 
Çığan 
Çığantonyukuk 
Çığay 
Çığbatar 
Çığılbar 
Çığır 
Çılasın 
Çılasun 
Çımkara 
Çınrak 
Çırkuş 
Çıtsu 
Çibek 
Çibekkargu 
Çigşi 
Çiğil 
Çiğilarslan 
Çikşin 
Çilenti* 
Çinek 
Çiner 
Çizim 
Çobayıkmış 
Çocukbörü* 
Çocukbörüsengün 
Çoğu 
Çokaygır 
Çokramayul* 
Çolman* 
Çolpan* 
Çomak 
Çomul 
Çonay 
Çora 
Çorabatur 
Çoraman 
Çorman 
Çortan 
Çosun 
Çotul 
Çoyun 
Çökey 
Çömen 
Çubaş 
Çubaldur 
Çubu 
Çuçu 
Çuğlan 
Çuka 
Çuluk 
Çupan 
Çupka 
Çur 
Çurbağa 
Çünük

----------

